# HELP...cant get my Mark I Standard to takedown.



## flight medic (Aug 11, 2018)

This is as far as I can get. The mainspring housing will not pull out of the gun. And now when I close it, the bolt will not pull back. The gun was running flawlessly just prior to this.

I went to youtube to see what I may have done wrong, and the only thing I did differently was I did NOT pull the trigger prior to opening the MSH.

Can anyone here tell me what I need to do to get the MSH out of the pistol.

Thanks.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I just pulled my MSH on mine and it came out easily. 
The link that transfers the mainspring energy to the hammer is likely the culprit. It needs gravity and a deft touch to reconnect the mechanism.
The hammer must be all of the way back with the hammer to mainspring link can not have it's movement impeded by the cross pin below it.
Do not force anything. When you have it right it goes easy.

GW


----------



## fadlirya (Oct 31, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> I just pulled my MSH on mine and it came out easily.
> The link that transfers the mainspring energy to the hammer is likely the culprit. It needs gravity and a deft touch to reconnect the mechanism.
> The hammer must be all of the way back with the hammer to mainspring link can not have it's movement impeded by the cross pin below it.
> Do not force anything. When you have it right it goes easy.
> ...


+1


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Spray a squirt of spray lube (or a drop of liquid lube/oil) on the top of the rounded pin behind the rear sight. Hold the pistol in a firing orientation (barrel level with the ground, sight on top) so the lube can work its way down around the top of the pin. After a few minutes, wipe off any excess lube on the pistol before you go to the next step.

Normally, you do have to dry-fire the old MK-I models to get the hammer in the forward position prior to disassembly, but I think we can get it forward without having to reassemble it first.

Leave the MSH pivoted out away from the frame, and point the barrel straight down. Move the thumb safety to the Fire position, pull the trigger, and listen for the hammer to free-fall forward (it has no spring pressure with the MSH pivoted open/out, so it's much quieter and slower-moving if done this way). If you heard it flop forward, now try to pull the MSH down and out, and it should come out.

If you DIDN'T hear the hammer flop forward, you may have to use something like a straightened-out paper-clip, or a long thin screwdriver to gently flip or push the hammer forward as you pull and hold the trigger (if the pistol is really dirty or dry, the hammer sometimes won't move by itself just due to gravity, and you have to give it some help, but it should NOT require very much force; don't forget to pull and HOLD the trigger as you are pushing the hammer forward). If it flips forward, once again you should be able to disassemble it normally from this point.

If neither of these gets it done, post again, and we'll go back to reassembly to start from scratch.


----------



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

If you knock out the sear spring pin, then you can get the mainspring housing to come out. Probably have the hammer strut stuck behind that pin.


----------



## flight medic (Aug 11, 2018)

I got medieval on its ass and took a pair of pliers and blow torch to it.

All good now!


----------



## Stargater53 (Dec 10, 2018)

I just want to hear that you got it back together! 

Years ago, a man brought his Standard Auto (all taken apart) into a gun store in a paper bag, and he couldn't get it back together. The store's owner was swamped and couldn't help him so I volunteered. He hasn't fired the gun, so it wasn't going to go back together easily. I asked him to take a walk because what I had to do wasn't going to be pretty, and as soon as he was out the door, I employed a principle my dad learned in the Navy. "If things don't work the first time, force them!" 

When he came back 20 minutes later, the gun was back together and working fine. I told him not to take it apart again until he'd fired it. 

The new Mark 4 is a great gun, but when you learn how to take the earlier models apart and pie them back together, you don't need it. Many of us, I reckon can do it in the dark!


----------



## flight medic (Aug 11, 2018)

Truth be told, right after my original post I tossed the pistol onto my bench in frustration...and the MSH just fell out (literally). 

After a few failed attempts to get it back together I finally resourced YouTube. It's a torturous task if you dont know the trick, but now I do. Whomever designed that pistol was a sadist.

Thanks for all the replies, gentlemen. Be safe out there.


----------

